# Sliiiide to the left! Sliiiide to the right!



## Austin Greene (Nov 2, 2012)

1. 



Phidippus Princeps by TogaLive, on Flickr

I'm still learning how to approach and shoot our local jumping spiders, but man do I love the personality behind these little guys! Still have to find a solution to my DOF being so shallow (I'd like some front legs + eyes), maybe some quick focus stacking, because I'd rather not stop down my aperture anymore than the f/8 its already at on the tubes. 


Anyways, hope you like it! 

Toga


----------



## Murasaki (Nov 2, 2012)

I hate spiders with a passion, but by god I love this photograph.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 2, 2012)

So cool!!! I've always wanted to get shots of these guys! What lens did you use?


----------



## pgriz (Nov 2, 2012)

You can see it in the body language: " That thing moves towards me just one more time and I'm outa here!"  Heck, even his/her/it's "hair" is standing up. 

Actually, I think that the shallow DOF helps the image as it gives it a bit of "depth".  Nice lighting setup as well.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 2, 2012)

Great shot.  I love your composition on this one.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 2, 2012)

OMG, now I have that song in my head!


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome right down to the title of your thread. Thinking about that song kind of puts you at ease thinking about fun times. Totally saw where you were going with it to the point that the thought of a spider as being scary or gross was totally off the radar. It's just a fun shot. Love it.


----------



## Austin Greene (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, didn't expect such a response, really glad you all enjoyed it! 

Parkour, I used my nifty fifty, broke college student macro setup. A Canon 50mm f/1.8, 49mm of extension tubes, and a speedlight. I believe the photo was shot at 1/200, f/8, and either 1/64 or 1/32 flash. Overall, if you already have a flash, its a great, cheap way to repurpose a "nifty fifty." Just be aware that at f/8 your DOF will be somewhere on the order of 1mm. 

Glad to hear a different perspective on the DOF, and the more that I look at it, the more I tend to agree with you! Thanks for the excellent feedback pgriz  

You and me both Kathy! Even when I was shooting the little guy, despite the fact that he was adjacent to a male black widow, I could'nt help but have the song play in my head. I absolutely love jumping spiders now! Between their eyes, personality, and curious antics, they're the perfect challenging subject to shoot!

I appreciate the feedback hodges, I was hoping the title would help. Recently I've just been using the scientific names of things, and in fact I had put that as the title of this one, but then decided I'd rather have it presented as more of a fun shot rather than a categorical one. As someone who actually has mild arachnophobia, this guy's behavior, and his reminding me of the song, put me at ease just as you described 

Again, thanks for all the wonderful feedback folks! I'll do my best to bring back some other decent shots, and just as importantly, pair them with adequate titles from now on


----------

